
It’s Time to Cancel FuckJerry - sarreph
https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/culture-features/vic-berger-opinion-cancel-fuck-jerry-media-789699/
======
apacheCamel
I remember seeing this account forever ago and thinking nothing of it. It
seemed like another stupid meme account that posted some funny occasionally
but mostly seemed pointless/harmless. I had no idea that they were rolling in
the money/followers. It is just crazy to me that these advertisers are paying
this meme account money for adspace.

------
Cypher
what is this jerry show

